# premature goatie... advise?  PICS.. she has passed away



## fmizula (Jan 25, 2012)

does anyone have experence with a premie goatie?? two are fine with good teeth and hard nails but one has soft nails and gummy teeth and some trouble breathing but doing realitivly good. starting to stand etc. any advice??> she had five kids three living. they have all got colustrum, and are warm. 


the girls premee in the sweater i made
>






the boy


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Keep her warm and well fed. Check on her as often as possible.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 25, 2012)

congrats on the surviving triplets, it is a great thing that she can stand a little.  You will be surprised how strong she gets in another 2 or 3 days. 

I would make sure she stands for a little while after she eats, it will help with digestion. 

I wouldn't force her to eat, too often, another words once every 3 or 4 hours is plenty, In my opinion every couple hours could be too much and may upset her stomach. Ofcourse if she is acting hungry, go for it. 

If she starts to get weak looking or uninterested in eating and it has been atleast 4 or 5 hours since she has eaten, give her 1/4  to 1/3 teaspoon baking soda as a drench with a little corn syrup and water, just add enough to make it sweet and thin it, so you can drip it in the back of her mouth. A 3cc syringe works great for doing this. 

If you have bo-se injectable I would give each baby 1/4 cc and mom 2 cc's. 

Pretty much it just takes time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 25, 2012)

I would be getting BoSe in her asap. How far do you want to take this? There is a med that you can give to help undeveloped lungs but that would be a vet visit and the vet determining if the medication would work for your situation.


----------



## fmizula (Jan 25, 2012)

the vet said he thought it was not a bose problum. what he reckomended was iv drip and medicine that would costs me lots of money and chances werent much better than if i made sure she got colustrum and kept her warm and comfy. she has been week now and her head drooping backward. i gave her some corn syrup to give her a sugar boost. she is in the laundry basket with a heater pack and blankies. she is comfortable at least.  how cold is to cold for the others ?? it is 30 out there now but probably droping overnight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 25, 2012)

BoSe won't help the lungs but will help the ligaments and tendons. If you have BoSe, I would be getting some into her. 

I would have a heat lamp on for the others. If they are shivering, then they are cold.


----------



## fmizula (Jan 25, 2012)

i do not have bose is there a substute arround the house or i can get at a grocery store?? i know my cheleated minerals hae it in them. i did just install a 100 watt bulb in a chicken covered lamp heater thing. i also have 150 and 250(red) watt bulbs if need be.


----------



## currycomb (Jan 25, 2012)

if they are shivering, then use the 250 watt red heat lamp in a ceramic base light receptacle. wire it to something sturdy. best if you can make an area the kids can get to, but not momma goat, then the lamp can be closer to the kids, this providing more warmth.(the warming barrel idea is great!). usually if they are out of the wind and no draft, they do fine. the weak kid may need to be kept in the house for awhile, until she matures some(translate to bottle baby).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 25, 2012)

Did the weak baby nurse on mom, or did you use a bottle or syringe to feed the baby?  

Is she getting up on her own and trying to nurse? 

What temperature is it in your barn area?   day and night?  If it is in the 40's and 50's and baby is eating on a regular basis, it is probably fine. But if you are talking in the 10's and 20's then you probably need more heat for the baby, at least the weaker one.


----------



## fmizula (Jan 25, 2012)

weaker one is inside. temp outside is 30. i have  a heat lamp. little one is fading fast. lifeless. wont suck anymore. dont know what do


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 25, 2012)

fmizula said:
			
		

> weaker one is inside. temp outside is 30. i have  a heat lamp. little one is fading fast. lifeless. wont suck anymore. dont know what do


drip warm corn syrup in the back of his mouth,  around 10cc at a time, using a 3cc syringe.  Don't give him any milk, it will upset his stomach. 

I have had luck with corn syrup thinned with black regular coffee. 

Warm him up, if their body temp falls too low they loose their sucking reflex.  Hang a heat lamp above him, so it warms him, but doesn't burn him.  


All you can do is keep trying.


----------



## fmizula (Jan 25, 2012)

She has passed away now. she seemed to have a sezure or heart attack or something. she flinched and curled her head up backward and straightened her legs out and then her eyes got weird like glazed over or something. poor little goatie and i really thought she was going to pull through.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry you lost the little one.    Sometimes despite our best efforts, they just don't make it.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 25, 2012)

very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the passing of your precious newborn kid.


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 25, 2012)

I am sorry for your losses. I hope the two that remain are strong and thrive!


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's never easy but I'm sure you will find comfort in the two little ones you have now.


----------



## rascal (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds like you had a run in with cocci (sp?). With her head rolling back like that... doesn't make it any easier. Best of luck with the other two!


----------



## fmizula (Jan 25, 2012)

really. i havent heard of that before. so heads going back is cocci? i thought it was loose stools and bloody stools.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 25, 2012)

Head going back is agonal seizure.  It has nothing to do with cocci.  It is part of death.  Body stiffens and seizes as the muscles contract from oxygen deprivation due to heart stopping.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 25, 2012)

Coccidiosis wouldn't have time to effect / sicken / kill a newborn.  

I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## fmizula (Jan 26, 2012)

i didnt think it was cocci. thanks for all the advise and careing everyone. other two are doing good with mom. im still a worry work checked on them twice last night, im exhausted and off to work. i told them yestarday i was having a family emergency and couldnt make it in.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 26, 2012)

So sad. Sorry for you loss


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 26, 2012)

Very sad.  Thanks for sharing.  Helps us all to learn.


----------

